# "meineseite.de/user" statt "meineseite.de/index.jsp?site=user"



## dflasjjs (22. Jan 2012)

Hi,

wenn ich früher eine Seite mit PHP gebaut habe, dann sag es im Prinzip immer so aus:

index.php

```
<html>

[...]

if($_GET['site']=="user") 
{ 
      include("user.inc.php"); 
} 


[...]
</html>
```

In der index.php war dann das komplette Gerüst der Seite und ich habe den Content immer dynamisch includiert. Das man das heute wohl so nicht mehr macht ist mir auch klar, alleine wenn ich mir die URLs ansehe. Nur weiß ich nicht wie man das realisiert.

Als Laie hätte ich nun gesagt man baut sich die Ordnerstruktur nach, also erstellt einen Ordner "user" wo dann die index.php/jsp abgelegt ist und die zeigt einem den User-Inhalt an. Jedoch hat man dann ja je nach Ordneranzahl sehr viele index.phps/jsp die man bei jeder Änderung alle anfassen müsste. Also scheint das ja technisch anders gelöst zu werden. 

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## dflasjjs (22. Jan 2012)

Bin selbst fündig geworden:

UrlRewriteFilter - Rewrite URL's in Java Web Application Servers


----------



## Veit (22. Jan 2012)

Guck dir mal PrettyFaces an. Find ich persönlich schöner.

PrettyFaces - JSF 2 | Servlet | Java EE | URL Rewrite Filter | Bookmarks | OCPsoft


----------

